# large hose for water change of large tanks?



## fxbillie (Dec 12, 2010)

I have been using a store bought python about 50' long hooking up to the faucet to drain & fill water for my 55g. Now I have a 110g and I imagine it will take a long time (1 hr?) for this small diameter hose to drain & fill the tank. To the guys with large tanks (90g+), what do you use to help drain & fill your large tanks fast. How can a large diameter hose/python be hooked to the faucet? Without a large hose, how long it usually takes for your water change? Any advice or tip is much appreciated.

Thanks,
William


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

i have a 125 and a 50% change takes less than half an hour using the regular python hose i hook the hose up to a maxijet 1200 to drain it and then fill it from the tap


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a 90g and I use the extra hose from FX5 to drain it. Otherwise I'd use a mag pump to pump the water in and out.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I quiet a Jehmco super safety siphon, a garden hose and a Quiet One 2200 to drain my 125 in about 10 minutes. I'm going to get a 4000 so that I can drain it in 2 minutes.


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

jkam said:


> I have a 90g and I use the extra hose from FX5 to drain it. Otherwise I'd use a mag pump to pump the water in and out.


I just began doing this after someone suggested it to me. Seems to work okay. Before I syphoned the water out and with this way it takes about the same amount of time. To full up the tank I have a 25ft? I believe python and a 50ft hose connected to it, Since the sink is far from the tank. It's takes about 12mins to fill up a 180g after a 50% water change. The pressure from the down stairs tap is very powerful.


----------



## fxbillie (Dec 12, 2010)

*where to buy these?*



2wheelsx2 said:


> I quiet a Jehmco super safety siphon, a garden hose and a Quiet One 2200 to drain my 125 in about 10 minutes. I'm going to get a 4000 so that I can drain it in 2 minutes.


I wonder where you can buy these? How much do they cost? Do places like King Ed or Island Pets have them? If not local, I will be interested to buy your 2200 if you upgrade to 4000.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

> I wonder where you can buy these? How much do they cost? Do places like King Ed or Island Pets have them? If not local, I will be interested to buy your 2200 if you upgrade to 4000.


Jehmco. Or you can get all the parts from Corix and make one yourself. If you're interested in the 2200 PM me and we can work something out as I do want the 4000.


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

perhaps just copy the design and make one yourself.

Super Safety Siphon from Jehmco

Safety Siphon Aquarium Drain



fxbillie said:


> I wonder where you can buy these? How much do they cost? Do places like King Ed or Island Pets have them? If not local, I will be interested to buy your 2200 if you upgrade to 4000.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I rigged up a pump from a garden fountain, works great to pump out the water. Then I hook to kitchen taps set the water temp as close as I can put prime into the tank and fill. draining with the python wastes too much water and too slow as well. The pumps are available at Home depot garden centre or any garden place around. :bigsmile:


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I drain my hot tub and 80 gallon tank with a shopvac and an extra long hose.

20 ft 1 1/2" Sump pump hose from Home Depot.

I hook it up to a $20 Black & Decker handy vac from Home Depot to start the suction then pull the hose off and let it drain into the bath tub or outside/the window<grin>

if you don't have the ShopVac buy the long hose and but a valve/shutoff on the end.
Shut the valve off and place it below the tank: in the drain/outside/toilet

start a siphon with a smaller hose to fill up the big hose.

put the end of the filled hose in the tank at the level you wish to drain to and secure it!

Go back to the valve and open it it "Should" start the siphon.


----------

